# Bootup Sound



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I'm disappointed by how quiet the bootup noise is because all the videos made it sound loud and menacing. I'm wondering if anyone has the location of the bootup noise because I want to increase the volume of it and replace it. (yes I'm rooted)


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

/system/media/Bionic.ogg


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> So I'm disappointed by how quiet the bootup noise is because all the videos made it sound loud and menacing. I'm wondering if anyone has the location of the bootup noise because I want to increase the volume of it and replace it. (yes I'm rooted)


how would you increase the volume of the bootup sound? I was disappointed that it wasn't louder as well.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just google Audacity, free sound editing program. Tools like that allow you to boot the gain of sound files and stuff like that. Also comes in handy for recording things through your sound card if you ever need to.

edit: 
this is the one pulled from the phone: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15379864/Bionic.ogg
and this is the one pulled from the Youtube video of the bootanimation awhile back: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15379864/bionic_youtube.wav

even when I increased the volume of the one from the phone, it sounded muffled and washed out: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15379864/Bionic_incvolume.wav

so I converted the one from Youtube into a .ogg file and fixed the volume so when you turn the phone on, it will be loud and menacing, just like this phone is supposed to be. Enjoy! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15379864/Bionic_fixed.ogg

Just be sure to rename it to Bionic.ogg, and the B has to be capital, I believe. It doesn't sound much louder, but at least now you don't have to hold your ear up to the damn thing. I can't really make it any louder without making the quality go to crap, so maybe someone can figure out a way to just make the system volume louder at that point in the bootup sequence. I doubt the sound is supposed to be that quiet but I would guess that's a stupid bug they overlooked.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I didnt even know the bionic had a boot up sound lol fail


----------

